# Coustic DR 510



## cfox10 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've heard this amp may have been Zed made? I took a couple gut shots of it. I'm looking to either use it for my miss/highs or sell it. 

Was this a good amp back in the day?

It says US Made, balanced inputs, etc.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

No sir, The coustic DR amps were Manufactured by Kinergentice, a home audio manufacture. If i remember, the Main Designer was Richard Coe.


----------



## cfox10 (Dec 5, 2012)

ollschool said:


> No sir, The coustic DR amps were Manufactured by Kinergentice, a home audio manufacture. If i remember, the Main Designer was Richard Coe.


Does that make it less rare?


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

ollschool said:


> No sir, The coustic DR amps were Manufactured by Kinergentice, a home audio manufacture. If i remember, the Main Designer was Richard Coe.


Correct on all counts as far as I'm aware.

Are they rare? Kinda, you don't see them a lot but they are not super rare and not very valuable. They are very good amps none the less. At one point I had in my possession pretty close to every DR product made, including 7 amplifiers (three DR510's, three DR505's and one DR514). Used one of the 510's and 505's for a while along with the DX-28 crossover.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Rare? well you dont see them as much as other amps, But they don't come up to often anymore. Good amps i would say yes, they were designed to be. But also they were Designed and made on a budget also.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I wil lgive you $20 for it. 

def not a zed amp. def nice amps. owned quite a few myself like squeak


----------

